
Invent something new for Halloween that has more fun and less sugar - BrookeTAllen
http://hackhalloween.com/
======
BrookeTAllen
This came out of a game design class on Thursday night (10/29). How many ideas
can you folks generate by Halloween night? Feel free to re-post this
elsewhere.

